# Total cost of Spouse visa application



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi,

I just wanted a rough overall cost of the spouse visa application fees, including healthcare surchage, application fees etc?

Will this all cost roughly around £2000?

Many thanks,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's £956 for visa fees and £600 for IHS, so £1,556. If you want to go priority where available, that's extra £400 or so to pay, depending on where you apply.
Fees are going up by 25% from April, except IHS.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you so much Joppa once again xx


----------



## rayj1986 (Jan 7, 2016)

Other things to factor in is if u are required to take an English test, my wife's is costing £140. I'm already upto £1700


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And TB test, where needed.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

great - i was more concerned about the expenses the UK spouse would need to fix. the rest my partner can worry about lol.


----------



## rayj1986 (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh yes. That was £15 for the Mrs.That tb test is a weird one. A lot of people haven't heard of it. Does anyone have any stories of applications being rejected for not having done one?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually they will ask you to supply your certificate, giving you around 2 weeks to do so.


----------



## kotch (Jan 3, 2016)

Don't forget the £20 for biometrics  And the postal costs if relevant (mine were £20 each way for special delivery)...

That's not to mention the sheer man hours putting all the documents together and filling in forms, researching checking and re-checking.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kotch said:


> Don't forget the £20 for biometrics  And the postal costs if relevant (mine were £20 each way for special delivery)...
> 
> That's not to mention the sheer man hours putting all the documents together and filling in forms, researching checking and re-checking.


If you are applying from outside of the UK for a fiance visa or spouse visa biometrics is included in the visa cost.


----------



## kotch (Jan 3, 2016)

If applying in the UK it's £19.20.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The OP is applying from outside of the UK for a spouse visa.


----------



## kotch (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, but I'm not.

However a postal application fee within the UK is a mere £649 so I guess one is getting a bargain if applying in the UK and adding on the £19.20. No TB cert to pay for either. Deal.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The thread is about applying for a spouse visa, not FLR (M) which you can only apply for if you are already in the UK on another long term visa. If you want to discuss the costs for FLR (M) then please start a new thread so as not confuse the original poster or other forum members who are applying for a spouse visa.


----------

